# A Little UKC Bling!!!



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Did a UKC show today with Merlin....
He brought home some bling.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!! You must have quite a stack of ribbons from him


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Sibe said:


> Congrats!! You must have quite a stack of ribbons from him


Thanks! Merlin has always been good at collecting Ribbons. 

I have never done UKC conformation before....

AKC a different story


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Merlin is doing great this year!


----------

